# Regional distro



## tom-pele (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi 

I have this idea of making a Freebsd distro for regional / customized solution (alternative for windows or PC-bsd like) for the school system) .

Some say You start with fresbie distro tool ?

Where do  I start - ?
- some  guidelines is appreciated

Thank You for You time.
regards Tom-Pele


----------



## tingo (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, the FreeSBIE web page is one easy answer 
Also, the FreeSBIE tools are in ports.
HTH


----------



## tom-pele (Dec 7, 2008)

*I'll try with the ports*

Great, I'll installed it with ports-system 

Thank You.

Regards
Tom-Pele


----------

